# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Penyakit ekor superti Ada bisul

## Detro

Salam kenal mau Tanya NIH, koi sy ekornya Ada semacam bisul Dan agak kemerah merahan superti berdarah, penyakit apa itu ya? Gmn cara mengobatinya ya? Sy skr mencampur makanan ikannya menggunakan bawang putih, katanya sebagai antibiotic apa betul? Mohon bantuan ya, soalnya sy baru memelihara ikan koi baru 5 bulan. Thank

----------


## librator

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Detro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rx270

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Detro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

